# tinted windows



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Just had limousine color tint on back and side windows by pentagon chain in Bristol.Really pleased and they were very thorough.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It suits the black top


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

At a cost of?...
If thats not too rude a question  
Kent


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

dont ask but done by people who do audi,bentleys,bmw etc at source so very professional--cost £145.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tx scooby.


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

chilledoutman said:


> dont ask but done by people who do audi,bentleys,bmw etc at source so very professional--cost £145.


Well it looks great...even if I didn't ask and you didn't tell me it was £145 I'd have to say it was worth every penny. I might have to look them. 
Actually I've done it...I've just asked for their nearest operators to me following this link http://www.pentagonglasstech.com/
Kent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

looks well any better pics


----------

